# Digital version of my book is now available



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Greetings APC Folks:

Last week I released a new digital version (2013) of the 3rd Edition of my book _Ecology of the Planted Aquarium_. I see that Amazon is selling it for less than $12 at:

http://www.amazon.com/Ecology-Planted-Aquarium-Scientific-ebook/dp/B00DB94K5I/ref=tmm_kin_title_0

The E-book is also available at my book's website to download on computers. Apple will probably offer it in their iTunes store.

Thanks for your support of my book -- and aquatic plants. Enjoy your NPTs! 

Diana


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

That is great news!


----------



## tropicpr (May 26, 2013)

I'm buying my copy quickly, Thanks!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Good idea to move to digital versions. Instant gratification to the reader for the win!


----------



## CRS Fan (Nov 25, 2008)

I Bought this book today and it is very scientific and informative. A very different perspective than I have seen on most planted tank forums.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

CRS Fan said:


> I Bought this book today and it is very scientific and informative. A very different perspective than I have seen on most planted tank forums.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


----------



## Flear (Sep 29, 2012)

digital is great for being available.
if you've got an e-reader it's great.

if it's one file of the hundreds on your computer, ... unless you've got enough discipline, the computer is full of distractions and not the greatest in portability.

i know i'm after a paper-copy myself


----------



## SBS (Feb 26, 2013)

I totally prefer digital/e-books. I guess it depends what one is used to. I tend to find stuff in digital books a lot easier and it's very handy when you want to re-read something you don't quite remember from last time, without having to flip over tons of pages to find it again as in hard copies. I think it's a great idea, better for the enviroment  and cheaper  One can print it too if they want.


----------

